# Sup People!!



## thiscordia

My name is Raul, I collect mostly arachnids (Scorpions &amp; T's) but I've always liked mantids too so i bought one long time ago but it die so i'm getting new ones and i'm here to do all the necesary research to keep them healthy.

I have been in the hobby for about 2 Yrs.

I live in SoCal and work as a graphic designer.

If there's anyway i can help please let me know and i will gladly give you a hand.

-.Raul


----------



## Rick

Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis

welcome


----------



## wuwu

welcome! i live in socal too. do you do print or web? i'm a web developer myself.


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome! Would you mind scaling down your avatar a bit?


----------



## Ian

Welcome to the forum Raul  

Sure is a beefy avatar you have there...would be great if you could reduce the size.


----------



## wuwu

there's a restriction for the avatar size, how did he manage to bypass that?


----------



## OGIGA

Maybe because it's not hosted here?


----------



## hibiscusmile

I'm late as always. But welcome to the forum!


----------



## thiscordia

Sorry 4 the Huge avatar guys didn't even realize i was that big.

I'll fix it right away.

-.Raul


----------



## thiscordia

> welcome! i live in socal too. do you do print or web? i'm a web developer myself.


I print bro...

Digital Prints, Vinyl Graphics, Illuminated Signs &amp; Letters.

-.Raul


----------



## stevesm

I've only been on here a day so I'm not sure if I'm in a place to offer a welcome. However, it's always nice to be friendly so Welcome


----------



## thiscordia

Thanks Steve...

Ok guys I've change the size of my avatar...  

Much better...right?

-.Raul


----------



## stevesm

Avatar looks good.


----------

